# Laguna Medical



## kitkatcoder (Feb 27, 2009)

Hello all,

I just wanted to know if there are any Laguna consultants out there and if you could give me insight on how you enjoy or dislike your job.

I am considering this but wanted to hear from others....

Thanks,


----------



## Leslie Jones (Mar 3, 2009)

*laguna consultant*

I am a Laguna Interventional Radiology consultant.  I have worked for Laguna since June 08.  I enjoy it very much. Lots of travel is involved and be prepared to work more than 8 hours a day at a job site.  Some weeks are working from home which is great.  

You can email me at ljbryant5@yahoo.com if you have any more questions.  

Thanks,
Leslie


----------

